# Inverted cove bit



## haresign (Feb 13, 2013)

Does anyone know where I could buy an inverted cove bit with a quarter inch radius and no bearing guide on the fat end. It would be okay if there was a bearing guide on the shank end. I need to cut the following profile see picture. The profile on the top has a quarter inch radius. Profile on the bottom as an eighth of an inch on the roundover part. If there isn't such a router bits anyone have a recommendation for a hand tool I could use. This is part of reconstructing an old door.


----------



## John Smith_ (Jan 10, 2020)

Hi Hare, where you been all these years ??
it may help with some better photos and more info on your project.
like, what are you making, what does it do, how big is it, how many, yada yada yada.


----------



## haresign (Feb 13, 2013)

John Smith_ said:


> Hi Hare, where you been all these years ??
> it may help with some better photos and more info on your project.
> like, what are you making, what does it do, how big is it, how many, yada yada yada.


Hi John, I need to recreate a stile for the bottom a door that rotted out. The typical rail/stile bits don't work because of the large tenon associated with the stile. The included picture is an edge on photo of one end of the stile (the other end is rotted out).

So I need to route an inverted 1/4" cove. 

Thanks,
Lincoln


----------



## John Smith_ (Jan 10, 2020)

for just a one time use like that, could you grind down a HSS bit to the profile you need ?


----------



## haresign (Feb 13, 2013)

I suppose if that's the only option, I could go that route. I was hoping for something simpler. But perhaps that's the path I must take. Thanks.


----------



## John Smith_ (Jan 10, 2020)

so basically, you are looking for something like this ?


----------



## TenGees (Sep 12, 2012)

I've never seen a bit like haresign wants but I think I found one that's close!

Another one.


----------



## TenGees (Sep 12, 2012)

John Smith_ said:


> so basically, you are looking for something like this ?


Did you weld that yourself, John? ;-)


----------



## John Smith_ (Jan 10, 2020)

TenGees said:


> Did you weld that yourself, John? ;-)


LOL oh noooooo - just a simple art-work twist.


----------



## TimPa (Jan 4, 2011)

could you use a portion of a stile and rail bit set, by removing the slotting cutter and replacing with a bearing (from the other cutter)?









Rockler Round-Edge Matched Stile and Rail Router Bit Set - 1-5/8" Dia x 1" H x 1/2" Shank


Precision-machined to guarantee a perfect fitting cope and stick joint — every time! Unconditional guarantee.




www.rockler.com


----------



## TenGees (Sep 12, 2012)

TimPa that's basically what the bits that I linked to are.


----------



## Alphonse53 (12 mo ago)

haresign said:


> Does anyone know where I could buy an inverted cove bit with a quarter inch radius and no bearing guide on the fat end. It would be okay if there was a bearing guide on the shank end. I need to cut the following profile see picture. The profile on the top has a quarter inch radius. Profile on the bottom as an eighth of an inch on the roundover part. If there isn't such a router bits anyone have a recommendation for a hand tool I could use. This is part of reconstructing an old door.


You might try looking for a finger pull router bit. Some are available with enlarged diameters and flat bottoms. I'm working on an almost identical project and I've had to machine an extended shank for a Craftsman carbide bit that uses an adapter type arbor. The door was white pine laminated with fir which appeared to be solid fir. Louisiana rain made quick work of rotting it out.


----------



## haresign (Feb 13, 2013)

TenGees said:


> TimPa that's basically what the bits that I linked to are.


This will do the trick. Thanks so much!


----------

